# BMI for Clomid?!



## Pinkanna1980 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,

I am after 8 years of trying to conceive naturally now going to be trying Clomid, I have PCOS on left ovary and Hypothyroidism! My BMI is high (37) I was wondering if anyone else out there has had Clomid with a high BMI and had any success?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi

Have you been prescribed Clomid?

I have been hoping to try it for so long now but my GP has refused to refer me to a clinic until my BMI is under 30 as it has a much better chance of working. My BMI was 38 and it is now 33 so I'm not that far off but I have been coming across quite a lot of people who have been prescribed clomid with a high BMI


----------



## Pinkanna1980 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey,

I will have to lose some weight before getting clomid, I will find out tomo how much exactly. The last time I went to the specialist ( I was much bigger at the time) She just said she wanted my BMI under 40. Which it is now, but this time it will be a different hospital. Wow under 30... thats a scary thought! I know you will have much more chance of success but there is no way I would be able to get my BMI down to 30... Well done to you for doing so well!! I'm hoping it will be BMI of 35 as that is achieveable for me. I struggle to get the weight off due to the PCOS, doesn't matter how well I eat or how much exercise, nightmare!!!


----------

